# Google- Miracle Benwell gran Ann Stringer beat 'one in a million' cancer - ChronicleLive



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Miracle Benwell gran Ann Stringer beat 'one in a million' cancer**ChronicleLive*Although the cancer can develop slowly it is commonly misdiagnosed â€" as the symptoms are similar to ovarian cancer and *irritable bowel syndrome* â€" and the illness often goes undetected until the latter stages. Ann, who lives with her partner Brian *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

